# Flooded Battle HQ - May 2015



## SlimJim (Jun 2, 2015)

Visited with Prickly_buzz. Many thanks to him for braving the big ass spiders to lend me a hand 

Here's a quick report seeing as I haven't done one in a month or so. Although I don't post much, my adventures continue...

Well known, but not a well explored location because of the flooding. It's widely believed that it was a forward BHQ in case of invasion, but was never actually used and there's no documentation to say what the place was actually for!

I didn't get many shots and I didn't get far. The water level has dropped, but it was still at chest height in places and made going further in difficult. A lot of lumps of concrete on the floor and stirring up the silt made progress difficult too. I intended to check it out from one of the other entrances, but we had other plans and this was a flying visit, which explains the lack of complete exploration in the video. I hope to go back at the end of summer for a more extensive explore when hopefully the water levels will have dropped enough for me to get through the concrete tunnel. I'm a bit mindful of possible harmful gasses in here, so I wouldn't recommend anyone else attempting it without a gas & oxygen meter - unless you're borderline mentally challenged like me of course 

As you can see, the construction is very similiar to that of workings that can be found in Kent and Surrey, etc.


Familiar Construction by Slim Jim, on Flickr

I'm 6'2", so I'm thinking the water is not far off 5' in some places, especially in the adjoining concrete tunnel which can be seen on the right. The high watermark can also clearly be seen! I suppose that it hits about 6' in the wetter months!


Murky Depths by Slim Jim, on Flickr

There's an old desk of some sort on the right which has collapsed.


DSC_0530 by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Light switches. The rust, the damp and the decay in this place really is rather beautiful in it's own way.


DSC_0527 by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Ok so I didn't get far and to be honest the place freaked me out a bit, which is unusual for me  Also I ripped my trousers - TWICE!  But at least I got to test out my new waders and I'm determined to get back and explore the entire complex when the time is right! Mark my words!


Fetish Gear by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Here's the video to go with it. 


Thanks for looking!

SJ.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 2, 2015)

Loved the vid!


----------



## Chopper (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice one. You wouldn't find me down there!


----------



## krela (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow that's an intriguing one. Thank you!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice one, that's deep! 
Loved the vid, thanks for sharing


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mate !! Loved that video. It is EXACTLY the same as when Newage and myself go exploring ! He's over the fences like a jack rabbit and im the biggest girl in the world - and as for spiders, im just as bad !! Absolutely loved the commentary as well, especially the following quotes when you were in the water !!
'It's above my cock'-wow, that must be deep !!
'Theres a massive log in 'ere' - obviously the ghost of DHL got there before you !!
'There's wood in 'ere' - well its obviously an exciting explore !!!
Great post mate - now strap those waders back on and get back in there !! We wanna see it all !!


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 3, 2015)

fluffy5518 said:


> Mate !! Loved that video. It is EXACTLY the same as when Newage and myself go exploring ! He's over the fences like a jack rabbit and im the biggest girl in the world - and as for spiders, im just as bad !! Absolutely loved the commentary as well, especially the following quotes when you were in the water !!
> 'It's above my cock'-wow, that must be deep !!
> 'Theres a massive log in 'ere' - obviously the ghost of DHL got there before you !!
> 'There's wood in 'ere' - well its obviously an exciting explore !!!
> Great post mate - now strap those waders back on and get back in there !! We wanna see it all !!



Cheers  My personal favourite is "It's just something squishy - Uhhh this place gives me the willies like nobodies business, son!"... Sometimes when I hear the things I come out with in my videos I chuckle a bit 

You'll see the whole lot in time. That was just a teaser! Gonna give it until peak summer to check it out again I think. I'll probably try and take forum mad man Konrad with me and put him in my flagship water vessel - The HMS Wankety Wank (a blow up dinghy I got in Argos for the sound mirrors and popped in 5 seconds that I've repaired!). Stay tuned


----------



## krela (Jun 3, 2015)

Takes some commitment to go balls deep on video.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice work Jim
hats off to you for doing this one in that deep water


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2015)

Stirring stuff!!Bloody great video and commentary and looking forward to the next part.


----------



## chris (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice work Jim


----------



## hippygoth (Aug 27, 2015)

Great stuff, cracking vid and commentary guys :wcool:


----------

